# Miller Field



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Anyone at Millers Field at the moment? Is is crowded, and what's the weather like as we are going up there soon?

Tar


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*last weekend*

Last weekend it was full on the main Hardstanding.

Rainy windy and lots of snow on hills Friday/Saturday. Beautiful day Sunday.

Spoilt by some Prat with a noisy Genny running past midnight on the far field.

Best to text Graeme for availability.

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: last weekend*



teemyob said:


> Last weekend it was full on the main Hardstanding.
> 
> Rainy windy and lots of snow on hills Friday/Saturday. Beautiful day Sunday.
> 
> ...


As an occasional genny user, for the life of me, I just can't understand why anybody needs to run a genny for long periods  
They must be running things such as a mains TV 

Have they not heard of 12 Volt appliances :?:

We only use ours occasional and for an absolute maximum of 2 hours and then usually when our neighbours are out.

It must have been a bl**dy noisy one to annoy you from the far field, I take it you mean the overspill hard standings or near there. They should be banned unless of the quieter type!

Graham has signs clear to all stating No genny to be run before 1000 hrs or after 2000hrs. Maybe you should have telephoned him?
The last time we were there a guy came and parked on the overspill hards and on two complete afternoons, he raced around with a scramble noisy bike  with no consideration for others!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

SWMBO has bottled out, we are now booked in at Meathop Fell next weekend for 3 nights.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

I think Gramhame has only 3 rules the one on generators 10am till 8pm,do not let dogs roam and to park between white lines some people can not even do that. :roll:


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Treat our Cumbria Ayre with respect*



urbanracer said:


> I think Gramhame has only 3 rules the one on generators 10am till 8pm,do not let dogs roam and to park between white lines some people can not even do that. :roll:


It totally annoys me that in 2013 people need to run bloody noisey Genny when theycould instal a leisure battery and go for a week without other power source. What are these people on . I would ban them if I ran any site, end of story.

Ive even seen 2010 models at Millers with a Gen on . Maybe im missinsomething


----------

